# Super Smash Bros. Brawl



## Jason Baum (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't know how many of you have this game, but I thought it would be fun to play against some other cubers. Post your friend code here if you have it and we can get some online matches going.

My friend code is 1805-2489-7349.


----------



## Leo (Apr 22, 2008)

I should have thought of this! Brawl Friend Code = 1805-1887-7334


----------



## Lofty (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't have it now as I dont have a wii at college with me but I may have it over the summer at home...
Anyway yes it is an awesome game! Do you guys have a certain character you play as? I always play as Lucas!


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, I am always either Lucas or Dedede. Dedede is really awesome, but since he is so insanely slow it can get annoying.

Leo, I'll add you when I get back from class. Can you play sometime later today?


----------



## Leo (Apr 22, 2008)

Should be able to yeah, but I'm leaving for school in about 10 minutes (about 7 a.m here) and won't be back until maybe 3 my time.

But yeah, I mostly play as Falco or Pit  Got into Falco via Melee because of the advanced techniques


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't have it now, but I will next week when I get home. I basically only play as kirby, because at school, I usually play the original SSB. When I was still in high school, I played as falco on SSBM, but I've gotten so used to kirby, I've stuck w/ him. I'll post my friend code when I get back for good.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 22, 2008)

I wish I had Brawl... And a Wii. 

Why do people play as Falco? I find Fox a better character.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 22, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> I wish I had Brawl... And a Wii.
> 
> Why do people play as Falco? I find Fox a better character.



I have Super Smash Bros. for N64, and Super Smash Brothers Melee for Gamecube.

I prefer Falco over Fox, because Falco is stronger, stays in the air longer, and that's basically it. With Fox (particularly on the Gamecube), he stays in the air for like 1 second no matter where he is. So if you're trying to get up from a fall, if you don't think fast enough, you're dead. Also Fox's attacks are weak and don't KO the opponents as well as Falco.


----------



## hait2 (Apr 23, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> I wish I had Brawl... And a Wii.
> 
> Why do people play as Falco? I find Fox a better character.



in ssbm, people play falco because he's really easy at just about every level of play, from low to mid to high. sorta like marth
fox is good at high levels, but when you're transitioning through the mid skill levels, it's really hard. you'll be getting owned by peaches/marths/falcos/sheiks a lot because the advanced techs you know/learn aren't _that_ effective, you require a lot more than that as a fox. at low levels, people sometimes find it hard to control his speed and end up suiciding a bunch, and his easiest yet useful technique (uthrow->uair) doesn't work on a bunch of characters. it's not the same with falco who just melts faces throughout his career. 

in ssbb, i can't tell ya why. ROB/squirtle/olimar here 

edit: juts to clarify, i classify
low as totally basic techs/no techs at all. people that just play for fun 4man ffa or something, and so on
mid as fairly competent techs/experienced in matchups/maps, knows basic strategy, knows basic combos and percents/characters they can be executed at
high level as all of the previous stuff is already second nature that you don't have to think about, and when the actual game begins. xD


----------



## happa95 (Apr 23, 2008)

Jason Baum and Leo: Please add me! My friend code is 1289-8540-5001. I've already added you.


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2008)

I wouldn't say Falco is easy, learning some of his techs take a lot of training, especially the Edge hop double laser, and learning his wavedash took a while to learn. And shffling with him, but this is all SSBM crap, not valid in Brawl and it's probably jargon to most of you anyway


----------



## HelloiamChow (Apr 23, 2008)

Hahaha, I don't own a wii, but I play as Ice Climbers. 

I played as Pit for a while, but his lack of range just really ****ed me off. Like, that arrow is awesome, but, it's not going to win me matches. I found it too hard to finish people. I tried Shiek, but her dash attack just doesn't do the same type of damage, and I miss the old Fair even though his other aerials have been improved, except for Dair, that sucks. I mained Fox in melee, but I dunno. He's more floaty, I dunno, I'm just not used to him. And then there was Marth, who seems a little overpowered. It seems like the tip of the sword got enlarged. Whatever, for now, for me, it's the Ice Climbers. Dsmash and Bair are awesome and so are those grab combos. Man, now I really wish I had this game.


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2008)

lol I beg to differ, watch this video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VBTJe-nXyY 

Forward was a well known Falco pro during melee, mostly known for his extensive use of the laser.


----------



## hait2 (Apr 23, 2008)

Leo said:


> I wouldn't say Falco is easy, learning some of his techs take a lot of training, especially the Edge hop double laser, and learning his wavedash took a while to learn. And shffling with him, but this is all SSBM crap, not valid in Brawl and it's probably jargon to most of you anyway



compared to fox though? falco's pillar = fox's shine spike in terms of ease and effectiveness. but aside from that, falco has a kickass approach with shl (easy to learn), sick edgeguards with bair/dair (super easy to learn), etc etc. i mean with fox you learn things that don't drastically improve your play (but are still absolutely necessary as building blocks), i mean there's not a _really_ big difference between shff'ing your laser and shdl'ing although shdl only has a 3frame window

anyway kinda off-topic 

back to ssbb: side-b spam with olimar! i'd play olimar so much more if he didn't have a tether recovery. bleh. i think i might eventually main squirtle ^_^


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2008)

So im not the only SSB techie here  I did originally try fox, but I found him way to fast for me to master wavedashing and shl and the like (his shorthops are crazy hard to do without practice) so I moved to falco, and now I'd like to say I'm decent with him. Not pro like DaShizWiz or Forward, but I'm not bad .

I still main Falco in SSBB, thinking about switching to Pit though, I guess you could say I main both of them. 

Taking a random guess, but did most of you main Ike when you first got the game? Everybody I know did until they got their character unlocked.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Apr 24, 2008)

God, Pit's recovery is so sick. It's been a few weeks since I've played since I don't own the game. I kind of want to get back into it though.


----------



## Leo (Apr 25, 2008)

Pits recovery skills basically render Lucario's final smash useless .


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 26, 2008)

How can you guys still play video games after cubing?
Before cubing, I played N64 Super smash bros and GTA San Andreas a lot. But after cubing, everything is all boring suddenly.
But I liked Capt Falcon and Fox when I played.


----------



## hait2 (Apr 26, 2008)

you get bored of cubing just like you get bored of anything else. I actually haven't seriously cubed ever since my 4x4x4 bld solve way back a few months ago =/
been playing ikaruga and dota lately ;o


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 26, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had Brawl... And a Wii.
> ...



I'm sorry you don't think fast enough.

Fox is a much much better character than Falco, since he's about twice as fast in every regard. Basically, the game got rid of the far-crappier clones, i.e. Roy, Falco, and Ganondorf.

I haven't played enough of Brawl yet, but I like Pit the best.


----------



## hait2 (Apr 26, 2008)

uhhhhhhh calling falco a fox's clone in ssbm is a joke. the two are played nowhere close to the same. ditto for ganon/cf. nobody plays roy so i dunno about that.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 27, 2008)

hait2 said:


> uhhhhhhh calling falco a fox's clone in ssbm is a joke. the two are played nowhere close to the same. ditto for ganon/cf. nobody plays roy so i dunno about that.



Hey I play Roy! And in MY OPINION, he's better than Marth (Marth USED to be my best character). Now Roy is my main character (although I never play Super Smash Brothers Melee anymore )


----------



## Leo (Apr 29, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> pcwiz said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...


Dude, you obviously have no idea what you are talking about if you say Falco is a crappy clone. If you actually play with the advanced techniques and everything, Falco has a completely different fighting style than Fox. Fox is not a much better character than Falco, in fact, if you want to go by tiers, which in my opinion don't matter very much, Falco is above Fox.

And what do you mean got rid of? Falco is still in Brawl, and still a great character. And Ganondorf is still in Brawl too. In fact to show you how different they are, watch this video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RHfOO4okL4


----------



## Jason Baum (May 7, 2008)

On a somewhat related note, I got Mario Kart Wii a few days ago. I really don't like how they changed power sliding, but it's still a fun game. If anybody else has it and wants to play some online races, my friend code is 3222-6246-7738.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Aug 18, 2008)

Woah! Smashers! I still like Melee and original more, but Brawl can be fun. Has anybody seen Ken's Marth in Brawl?


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 25, 2010)

my friend code is 5414-4486-1385


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't have SSBB, but I get to play it a lot at friends' houses. Whenever I play, I'm Snake, and I go trollin'.


----------



## akiramejin (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope, I think that Marth is the best character. He's not too slow, not extremely fast, and his attacks always do at least 7% of damage. 
Marth is my favorite by far.


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 25, 2010)

meta knight is obviously the best, why else would he be banned


----------



## akiramejin (Jul 26, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> meta knight is obviously the best, why else would he be banned



he has tricky timing, but I don't think he's banned. at competitions, him, marth, and snake are used the most.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 26, 2010)

Super Smash Bros 64 was far superior. The N64 is the beset system ever made.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 26, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> Nope, I think that Marth is the best character. He's not too slow, not extremely fast, and his attacks always do at least 7% of damage.
> Marth is my favorite by far.



His recovery makes me rage sometimes though when he's facing the wrong direction. -.-


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 26, 2010)

Does anybody play brawl+ here?


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 26, 2010)

ughghghghgg Bawrl sucks

N64=Melee>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rubiks 5x5>>>some **** i stepped in today>Bawrl.


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 26, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> Does anybody play brawl+ here?



can you get it without homebrew


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 26, 2010)

I like Melee for Roy and Mewtew. But Brawl is still pretty awesome. I would give you my code but I don't have a TV hooked up to my Wii right now.............:confused:


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 26, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> ughghghghgg *Bawrl* sucks
> 
> N64=Melee>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rubiks 5x5>>>some **** i stepped in today>*Bawrl*.



Phew, good thing we play Brawl.


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 26, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> vgbjason said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody play brawl+ here?
> ...



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no. Not right now, at least. 
And in order to do that you'd have to burn a modded game dvd.

You should get homebrew anyway, it's worth it. To me at least. All you need is an SD card.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 26, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Rpotts said:
> 
> 
> > ughghghghgg *Bawrl* sucks
> ...



ITS FUNNY BECAUSE AZNMORTALX DOES NOT REALIZE THAT THE MISSPELLING WAS INTENTIONAL AND IMPLIES THAT PEOPLE WHO PLAY BRAWL LIKE TO BAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 26, 2010)

i like snake. but i don't play brawl much. >:/ metapod. Name: *metapod* used harden. Name: *metapod* used string shot. Name was banned.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 26, 2010)

marth FTW


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2010)

I like Ike because he just blasts stuff lol


----------



## Samania (Jul 26, 2010)

Kirby eats people and then spits them out and put them in a pot and eat them again D:<


----------



## riffz (Jul 26, 2010)

Top 3 players in the world use Metaknight, Snake, and Diddy Kong.

I main Diddy Kong. Glide toss combo ftw.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 26, 2010)

Lucas!
I don't play Brawl anymore. I still play Melee and ssb64 but Brawl sucks (I have them all )


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 26, 2010)

THE BEST: Ice Climbers


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 26, 2010)

Ness. He has a good mix of very fast attacks and power attacks. I like him.


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 26, 2010)

kirby. nuff said


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2010)

Nooo Diddy is awesome


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 28, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> vgbjason said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody play brawl+ here?
> ...





vgbjason said:


> ottothedog said:
> 
> 
> > vgbjason said:
> ...


lolwut?
You can get it w/o homebrew...

steps:
go here: http://www.smashmods.com/downloads/brawlplus/updater.exe
Download that and run it. Choose number 5 (or 6) 
Direct it towards your SD card (make sure its not an SDHC card that is greater than 3(?) gigs.
put in the wii, and start up gecko OS.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 28, 2010)

Kirby eats people.


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 28, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> lolwut?
> You can get it w/o homebrew...
> 
> steps:
> ...



what about mac


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2010)

I prefer Melee myself and I can pretty much beat everyone I know by playing as Marth


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 28, 2010)

Did you guys know that Super Smash Bros Nationals are on the same day this year as our Nationals?

http://nsider2.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=560114


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 28, 2010)

That's not nationals. It's just a tourney. And smashboards is better http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=258857


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 2, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> Does anybody play brawl+ here?



what is your brawl plus friend code?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2010)

Brawl doesn't suck. It's just not as good at the others in terms of competitive fighting.

<3 Brawl.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 3, 2010)

At first I was insanely hyped up about Brawl. Then it got delayed. And again. And my enthusiasm died off. When I actually got around to playing it, I found it slow. Melee was all about speed, haxing the physics of the game, and performing these hax with insane speed. Wavedash backwards to dodge an assault into a forward smash? That's speed right there. Or going infinite shine on someone's ass? Serious skill. Damn. Brawl was, and still is, too slow for me.


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 3, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> At first I was insanely hyped up about Brawl. Then it got delayed. And again. And my enthusiasm died off. When I actually got around to playing it, I found it slow. Melee was all about speed, haxing the physics of the game, and performing these hax with insane speed. Wavedash backwards to dodge an assault into a forward smash? That's speed right there. Or going infinite shine on someone's ass? Serious skill. Damn. Brawl was, and still is, too slow for me.


then get brawl plus/ brawl minus


----------



## riffz (Aug 3, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > At first I was insanely hyped up about Brawl. Then it got delayed. And again. And my enthusiasm died off. When I actually got around to playing it, I found it slow. Melee was all about speed, haxing the physics of the game, and performing these hax with insane speed. Wavedash backwards to dodge an assault into a forward smash? That's speed right there. Or going infinite shine on someone's ass? Serious skill. Damn. Brawl was, and still is, too slow for me.
> ...



I don't really know why people bother comparing them. They're too different. Melee is an extremely fast paced, technical fighter, and Brawl is all about reading your opponent and outsmarting them.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 4, 2010)

lolbrawlminus.
anyway. Brawl is a pretty awesome game. If they just continued to release Melee over again it would get boring. Ofc they make it different.


----------



## Doughnut (Aug 12, 2010)

I play N64 SSB myself alot =) I prefer it over Melee but Brawl and N64 is close to eachother.

I havnt played brawl alot that's why I cant decide.

N64 fav: Fox
Brawl: Sonic

But the look of it... I like speedy chars ;D


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 12, 2010)

N64: Link.


----------



## Doughnut (Aug 12, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> N64: Link.



Ill kick your ass at N64 when you play Link any day ;D

Nah but srsly, it would be fun to have a Wii and play online with some ppl ;S


----------



## riffz (Aug 12, 2010)

Doughnut said:


> I play N64 SSB myself alot =) I prefer it over Melee but Brawl and N64 is close to eachother.
> 
> I havnt played brawl alot that's why I cant decide.
> 
> ...



Are you kidding? N64 is completely different to Brawl. It's much more similar to melee.



Doughnut said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > N64: Link.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiDU2boPVLU

I guarantee you couldn't touch that Link. Btw Superboomfan is the 2nd best player in the world.


----------



## Doughnut (Aug 12, 2010)

riffz said:


> Doughnut said:
> 
> 
> > I play N64 SSB myself alot =) I prefer it over Melee but Brawl and N64 is close to eachother.
> ...



I would not stand a chance, true. But I would touch him I think. Atleast 50% and with some SUPERLUCK maybe a life. Atleast that is my thought, nothing more.

Btw I didnt want to come out as cocky, Im just teasing with ya guys =)


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 12, 2010)

ROY AND IKE FTW.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 12, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> ROY AND IKE FTW.



Who?


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 12, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > ROY AND IKE FTW.
> ...



Roy And Ike. Two SSB Characters. Very good in my nooby opinion XD


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 12, 2010)

yay atleast there's someone else here with knowledge of competitive ssb64

<3 Riffz

I've played superboomfans link and jigglypuff and i don't think i took a stock off him in 4-5 matches. Those are two of his worsts chars. :fp


----------

